# Soundiron Session | Composing A Mystical Style Track w/ Francesca Genco



## Soundiron Team (Jun 23, 2020)

In this Soundiron Session Craig Peters deconstructs this mystical style track featuring the amazing vocals of Francesca Genco. He breaks down the instrumentation from laying down percussion, drones, adding atmosphere with FX, mixing and mastering and how he used Voices of Gaia Francesca as a base for Francesca to record her own vocals. 




From June 22nd - 28th we're running a 50% off sale on Voices of Gaia and Voice of Gaia: Francesca. if you purchase the library within these dates you'll also get a free copy of Francesca Genco's album "Lullabies for a World in Transition" as well as 60% off custom session vocals from Francesca. 


Learn more: https://soundiron.com/blogs/news/save-50-off-voice-of-gaia-francesca-voices-of-gaia-and-more​


----------

